# GIGABYTE - Gigabyte K8 Triton GA-K8NS Pro Motherboard



## footballdude2k3

i have one of these laying around, it was for an old system that i had but something happened to the tower, dont want to go into what that was  but i have a motherboard that i have never used still in the box, hoping to get 70 shipped, but will take offers, thanks for looking


----------



## Jabes

I'm not interested in it but could you please give the specs for anyone that is interested?


----------



## StrangleHold

Not going to get 70 for a Socket 754 board unless someone needs it and cant find one any where else. I sold a bunch of new socket 754 for 35 each just to get rid of them, but I kept two a Gigabyte and a DFI.


----------



## footballdude2k3

oh ok, well then 40 shipped?


----------



## footballdude2k3

http://www.nforcershq.com/article1860.html

thats the link that i found for a review


----------

